# Pol-Brille



## Matchking (21. Mai 2006)

Hi Boardies!!!

Ich möchte mir gerne eine Polarisationsbrille zulegen.
Habe schon mal bei Ebay reingeschaut.
Und bin auf ein Modell von der Firma TAVATA gestoßen, welches mir ziehmlich gut gefällt.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Firma???-habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht???
Oder habt ihr eventuell andere Vorschläge zu einer Pol-Brille???
Mit de mPreis würde ich bis 30€ gehen.
Schonmal Danke im voraus!

MfG Sören


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

ich hab da noch nie auf die marke geschaut, wichtig ist : das sie dir gefällt und ihren zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Matchking (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Ja logisch soll sie mir schon ein bisschen gefallen, aber der Effekt steht mir da doch im Vordergrund.Aber mit einer Pornobrille alla Heino will ich auch nicht ans Wasser gehen. Wäre schon nicht schlecht,wenn sie ein bisschen was her macht.
Mir kommt es aber hauptsächlich drauf an,dass der Pol-Effekt in Ordnung ist!
Habe gehört,dass die Gläser auch verschleißen können (das die Gläser mit der Zeit das Wasser nicht mehr entspiegeln) stimmt das????


----------



## BigEarn (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Das wäre mir neu...dass die Gläser mit der Zeit allerdings verkratzen können, vor allem die günstigen Kunststoff-Gläser, das ist klar. 
Wenn ich mir eine ohne Sehstärke holen könnte würde ich mal schauen, ob ich beim Optiker was schönes polarisiertes aus Glas finde


----------



## Pfiffie79 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

gibt es big earn, habe ich mir vor einigen wochen geholt und wurde mir für meine brille noch passend geschnitten, der ganze spaß hat 19euro gekostet und man kann die kunststoffgläser nach oben klappen.

eine polbrille mit sehstärke ohne gestell würde bei uns 140eur kosten, und das ist mir eindeutig zu fett, vorallem wenn ich mal noch schlechter sehe kauf ich wieder eine.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

ich habe mir letztens die Tavata Offshore(oder so) bei E**y ersteigert für knapp 33€ mit versand, die Brille ist leider noch nicht da.
Wenn sie Angekommen ist werde ich bescheid sagen, wie diese Brille ist.


----------



## AGV Furrer (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Hallo Pfiffie79,
für Brillenträger wie uns gibt es ein viel günstigere Alternative als sich beim Optiker für teueres Geld eine Pol.-Brille anfertigen zu lassen.

Die sogenannten Fit-Over Brillen (benutze ich selbst). Dies sind vollständige Brillen, keine Klappgestelle mit Gläsern, die einfach über der normalen Brille getragen werden (was gerade für jemanden wie mich, der ich eine Brille mit Gleitsichtgläsern trage, sehr wichtig und nützlich ist) .


----------



## Pfiffie79 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

qVolker, diese ist nicht einstellbar und mein kopf ist relativ groß, dann noch den ganzen tag mit zwei gestellen rumrennen würde mir zu sehr an den seiten drücken, da finde ich die klammervariante eher besser, aber das ist eher geschmackssache, hauptsache man bleibt unter 50eur meiner meinung nach .


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Morjen!

Das Thema hat mich als Brillenträger auch eine ganze Zeit beschäftigt.

 1. Versuch: Ansteckclip - schlechter Sitz, wackelt (kann aber an meinen Brillen liegen!)

 2. Versuch: FitOver-Brille - die ich zum testen hatte gabs in 2 Größen. Ich hab auch einen großen Nüschel, daß die Brille zu klein war konnte ich nicht behaupten. Das Rumgewackele und ein "unsicheres Gefühl" und das die Brille einfach nicht saß (logisch- muß ja immer ein Kompromiß sein) hat mich weitersuchen lassen.

 3. Versuch: Skipper Blue Marlin, eine Polbrille mit einem Einclipper für die Sehstärke. Eigentlich nicht schlecht, die Befestigung der Innenbrille (auf nur einen Stift mittig aufgesteckt) konnte mein Vertrauen nicht gewinnen. Außerdem lag mir die "Innenbrille" fast auf den Augen, wenn der Rest ganz gut saß. Hier waren wir dann bei 90 Euro plus Sehstärkeneibau angekommen.

 4. (meine) Lösung: Bei etlichen Optikern Angebote eingeholt, die Preise für Polgläser variieren, wie sicher auch die Qualität. Am Ende wurde es dann eine ansprechende und die Augen gut abdeckende Sonnenbrille aus dem Brillenständer bei der dann Polgläser nachgerüstet wurden. 
Die Brille hat mir bei der ersten Anprobe zugesagt, sah gut aus, war den Anforderungen nach praktisch und passte, wackelte und hat noch immer Luft. 
Nach einigen Brillenkäufen habe ich gelernt, daß man bei der ersten Anprobe sagen sollte "die isses", dann wird man sie lange Zeit immer wieder gerne aufsetzen und gut behandeln. Man muß sich damit wohlfühlen.
Gekostet hat der Spaß dann 235 Euro. Das ist ne Menge Holz, darum hat es ja auch 4 Anläufe gedauert. Da ich privat krankenversichert bin und mein Hausoptiker die Rechnung nach meinen Wünschen geschrieben hat , blieben dann unterm Strich die Kosten einer guten FitOver-Brille übrig. Ohne den Trick mit der Rechnung und der privaten Krankenversicherung hätte ich diese Versuchsreihe wohl bei Punkt 2 abgebrochen.

Munter bleiben und immer guten Durchblick!
Tom


----------



## Uwe_H (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Es ist doch so als Brillenträger (ich bin auch einer), dass man sowieso eine ordentliche Sonnebrille hat bzw sich zulegt. Also sucht man sich ein feines Gestell aus was einem zusagt, welches natürlich auch tauglich für unser Hobby ist, Polgläser rein und fertig!!! Doe polarisierenden Brillengläser sind auch nicht mehr viel teurer als die normalen Sonnenbrillengläser mit Entspiegelung und sonstigem Gedöns. Da die polarisierenden Gläser meist nur in top Ausstattung mit bester Entspiegelung und Oberflächenvergütung zu haben sind, ist der Unterschied wirklich nicht mehr groß!!! Man sollte mal danach fragen, ich habs auch getan...und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Ich hatte vor dieser Lösung mir eine "Rudy Project" zugelegt, auch mit Innenclip für die geschliffenen Gläser...es ist so wie Dienststelle schreibt, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Pupille an die Innenscheibe stößt...sehr unangenehm...jetzt liegt diese Brille hier im Schrank, ungenutzt...und billig war die auch nicht!!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Ich habe heute die Tavata Brille erhalten.
Die Verarbeitung ist gut. Ich habe den Poleffekt noch nicht testen können, da mir leider die falsche Brille zugesendet wurde.


----------



## BIGFISH04 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Letzte Woche hab ich mir eine neue Polbrille zugelegt. 
Ich hab mich nach langer Überlegung für den Brillenhersteller Aqua entschieden. Großer Vorteil war für mich, dass man bei der Bestellung den Glastyp und Glasfarbe bei dem gewünschten Modell angeben konnte. So hatte ich meine individuelle Polbrille zusammengestellt und bin höchst zufrieden damit. 
hier habt ihr eine Link wo u.a auch die Glasfarben näher erläutert werden
http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/html/aqua_polbrillen.html

Grüße 

BigFish


----------



## t.z. (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Ich habe seit längerem eine Fit-Over zum Tragen über meiner Brille. Hat den grossen Vorteil dass man zum Fliegen antüddeln noch optische Hilfe ohne Lichtdämpfung hat .....

www.fitovers.com


----------



## feinripp (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Das Thema beschäftigt mich auch. Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.
Ich frage mich allerdings aus Mangel an Erfahrung, wie wichtig ist das denn wirklich. Habt ihr grosse Vorteile mit einer Polbrille oder würdet ihr sagen.. och jo  muss nicht sein?!
TL Ralf


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Hallo Ralf,

Vorteile hat das schon.
Die Augen sind gegen die Sonne geschützt.
Die Augen sind gegen herrumfliegende Haken geschützt.
Die nichtmetallischen Reflexe auf der Wasseroberfläche verschwinden, Du siehst also mehr, mehr Fisch und beim Waten und Fischen mehr Hindernisse.
Sieht cooler aus :g.

Setz Dir einfach mal eine auf. Beim Optiker haben die so Sachen da wo der Poleffekt eindrucksvoll demonstriert wird.

Gruß Tom


----------



## AGV Furrer (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Hallo Ralf,
wie Tom schon ganz richtig sagte: So eine Polbrille hat viele Vorteile.
Wobei, ganz ehrlich, der für mich wichtigste ist meine Sicherheit beim Waten.

Denn den Untergrund recht gut und klar erkennen zu können schützt nicht nur vor einem unfreiwilligen Bad im teilweise recht kühlen Nass (kann den ganzen Angeltag an einem fremden Gewässer kosten wenn du bis auf die Knochen durchnässt bist), es kann auch vor daraus evtl. resultierenden schlimmen Verletzungen beim Sturz schützen.


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

man wird auch weniger durch die Sonne auf dem Wasser geblendet und genau darauf müssen wir ja beim konzentrierten Angeln gucken


----------



## feinripp (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Ok ok bin überzeugt. Danke!


----------



## Andreas/SH (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Moin Herr Schreiber,

ahem. Wo haben wir denn das Bild Her ?
Kann mich nicht erinnern, gefragt worden zu sein...

Gruß, A. H.


----------



## Farina (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*



Andreas/SH schrieb:


> Moin Herr Schreiber,
> 
> ahem. Wo haben wir denn das Bild Her ?
> Kann mich nicht erinnern, gefragt worden zu sein...
> ...


 

Frechheit sowas......


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Moin Herr A.H. !
Ich habe die Bilder schon so lange auf der Festplatte das ich mich nichtmal mehr erinnern konnte von wem ich sie geschickt bekam.
Da ich davon ausgegangen bin das diese Bilder von einem meiner Freunde gemacht wurde hab ich mir nichts dabei gedacht!

Ich werde die Bilder löschen, obwohl ich nicht überzeugt bin das diese von ihnen sind.


----------



## südlicht (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

#6 #6


----------



## südlicht (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*



Farina schrieb:


> Frechheit sowas......


 

Immer schön auf Konfrontation aus...?! Ich denke, das sollten die Beteiligten unter sich regeln...

Und... Wer im Glashaus...  bla bla bla #d 




"Wer ständig seinen Senf dazu gibt, gerät in Verdacht ein Würstchen zu sein..." 
Zitat eines Handlungsreisenden


----------



## JonasH (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Wo wir heir ienmal beim Thema sind hab ich auh direkt ne Frage, letztens hab ich 2 angler gesehen die haben sich gerade über Polbrillen unterhalten als ich vorbei fuhr, einer meinte er findet die mti dunklen Gläser besser.. der andere mit gelben,
Da ich mir auch eine zulegen möchte (konnte bei den beiden aber nciht wirklih testen da sie welche mit Sehstärke hatten- das rbauche ich nicht) wollte ich fragen ob ihr ne Empfehlung für mich habt also, sie muss ncihts haben, mir nur helfen!


----------



## südlicht (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

HI Jonas!

Die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden...  

Was jedoch zur Farbwahl der Gläser beachtet werden sollte, ist einfach die Umgebung in der die Brille hauptsächlich eingesetzt werden soll...

Helle Gläser sind z.B. empfehlenswert, wenn man hauptsächlich in schattigen, dunklen Bereichen unterwegs ist... Also z.B. am Bach in einem Wald oder in der Dämmerung.

Gruß u. TL,
Eric :m


----------



## Andreas/SH (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Moin Mario,

die Bilder sind ganz sicher von mir, und da sie demnächst in einem Zeitschriftenartikel erscheinen sollen, an dem ich gerade schreibe fand ich das gerade nicht so lustig...
Gut, Bilder sind weg, Schwamm drüber ok ?
Aber Du solltest schon besser aufpassen welche Bilder du postest, mit dem Copyright ist nicht zu Scherzen...

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## marioschreiber (29. August 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Klar, mach ich sonst auch immer.
Ich bin wirklich davon ausgegangen das das Bilder von einem Freund waren.
Zumal ich die schon über zwei Jahre auf der Festplatte hatte.
Nun dachte ich das ich endlich mal eine sinnvolle verwendung dafür gefunden zu haben.....und dann kommst du ! 
Ohne den Link im FF-Forum wäre ich damit durchgekommen ! 

Soll nicht wieder vorkommen !


----------



## Promachos (16. September 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*



Matchking schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Pornobrille alla Heino will ich auch nicht ans Wasser gehen.



:gMeinst Du so eine?:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Matchking (16. September 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Moin Leute!!!

Bin letzte Woche durch Zufall auf einer Sportmesse
bei uns im Fitnessstudio
an einem Stand mit Sonnenbrillen vorbeigegangen.
Da wurden Sonnenbrillen mit Pol-Effekt von Fossil
vorgestellt.
Habe ich gleich mal ausprobieren können da sich im Innenhof ein Gartenteich befindet.
Ich war echt angenehm überrascht.
Fazit:Ich habe mir die Brille zurücklegen lassen und den nächsten Tag gekauft.War mit 65€ zwar nicht so günstig aber mit Federbügeln, gummierten Bügeln und Etui ist es im großen und ganzen o.k.

MfG Sören


----------



## Matchking (16. September 2006)

*AW: Pol-Brille*

Moin Leute!!!

Genau Promachos so ein Ding meine ich!
Habe mir aber letzte Woche auf einer Sportmesse bei uns im Fitnessstudio auch eine gekauf.
Sie ist von Fossil mit Federbügeln, gummierten Bügeln und Etui
und hat mich 65€ gekostet.
Den Pol-Effekt konnte ich gleich im Innenhof beim Blick auf den Gartenteich testen.

MfG Sören


----------

